# Kräuter farmen



## Khalli (10. März 2007)

hi erstmal

viele die Kräuterkunde haben sagen mir immer.. ja äh.. ich finde in einer halben stunde 30 traumwinde! 

da denk ich immer.. ja wenn er das packt, pack ich das auch und gehe los farmen
voher habe ich mich natürlich erkundig wo ich hin muss und so

so in gebiet angekommen steig ich auf mount fliege los
und fliege... fliege.. fliege... 

halbe stunde später 3 traumwinde und paar andere pflanzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


meine frage nun:
könnt ihr mir da irgendwie tipps geben? wie flieg ihr das gebiet ab? zb mitten durch? oder immer nach norden und süden also auf und ab? oder fliegt ihr einfach ohne nach zu denken irgendwo lang?


----------



## sweetkim (11. März 2007)

Also ich würde sagen du gehst taktisch vor z.b.
Erst machste das ganze Westliche gebit dan das Nordlich u.s.w. halt
und wenne dann noch zeit hast dan fliege noch mal schnell ganz drüber da findest du mit sicherheit auch noch paar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manani (12. März 2007)

Mit das wichtigste beim Kräuter sammeln ist ein Addon, welches Dir mögliche Positionen in der Karte/Minimap anzeigt. Die bekanntesten sollten Gatherer und Cartographer sein. So kannst Du schon mal eine möglichst effektive Route planen.

Was Du natürlich nicht beeinflussen kannst sind andere Spieler. Wenn ein anderer die gleiche Idee wie Du hast, nur halt 5 Minuten früher, wird genau das Ergebnis rauskommen was Du geschildert hast. Es gilt also noch den richtigen Zeitpunkt zu finden, der sehr schlecht einzuschätzen ist. Generell würde ich sagen, dass die Chance auf reiche Beute nachts am höchsten ist. Danach dürfte die Zeit kommen wo sehr viele in Instanzen rumschwirren (18-23 Uhr) und eventuell auch noch morgens, wenn unsere Schüler/Arbeitsvolk noch nicht on sind. Dagegen ganz schlechte Zeit: Ferien  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darkloftt (14. März 2007)

Eigentlich ganz einfach.Traumwinde wächst fast nur an Gebirgen.also,immer am Rand entlang.
Das 2. ist,die Pflanzen spornen immer an den gleichen Stellen,wenn du also gestern auf 55.22 eine hattest und heute nicht,war einer schneller.
Geh einen Kaffee trinken,und nochmal, Resporn ca 15 minuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

